# Where does your chi sleep?



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I know this thread has been done a zillion times before but...........
Rocky ALWAYS slept in his own bed since I go him but after his neutering surgery I took him to bed with me plus my fiance has been off working since 4weeks . Rocky sleeps under the covers curled round next to my belly. But a few friends/family etc have told me that this is disgusting etc etc and that I could roll over and kill him. What are your thoughts? I know most of your babies sleep in your bed but are they actually under the covers or not?

Oh and BTW the other night I tried him back in his own bed in the kitchen and he slept there fine, not a noise from him!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet sleeps in bed with me and neil she has since day 1 but we got here when we lived in a flat and she made so much noise when we tried to get her to sleep on her own she slept on her own in the kitchen for a while when we moved but somehow has got back into our bed - Bentley sleeps in his own bed in his puppy pen


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

If he is still happy in his own bed then I should think that would be something to hang onto especialy if there's a chance that another puppy or even a baby may one day come into the picture. I see no reason that he couldn't sleep with you on occation though so long as he knows it's only now and then. I can see why it's tempting though when on your own at night.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i crate my 2 together at night but when i put the kids out to school im the morning i usually go back to bed till about 10:30-11 and my 2 come into bed with me zac likes to go under the covers and snuggle in with me honey usually cuddles in to my neck


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

Nacho sleeps in his bed in a playpen. Sometimes he sleeps with me under the covers for a little bit because I go to bed first and my boyfriend stays awake for an hour or two longer. My bf just puts Nacho in his bed when he goes to sleep.
The first couple nights I had Nacho home, he slept on my pillow the whole night. I kept waking up whenever he moved because I thought he was getting up but he never did, he was just readjusting. I didn't want to get him used to sleeping with me though so I started putting him in his own bed after that.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My girls sleep in bed with me. They like to sleep RIGHT by my legs so there are times where I have one buttcheek hanging off the bed! I have to scoot them over on their side. The downside is that I have to wash my sheet every few weeks since they both shed, especially Britney, and all that hair just laying there becomes itchy.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Elise sleeps in her own bed and she does very well...she cries and wanders when we put her to bed because she wants cuddles but if you stay quiet she happily sleeps through the night...tinkerbell sleepin my bed or my dads if im not there...she has to get a break from elise lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

mine sleep in a crate , if it's for a nap they can come sleep with me . I just started this rule with them about a year ago.

I think you won't roll on them, well in my case i know i don't move alot when i KNOW someone or smothing is in the bed.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey sleeps in his bed in his crate. When we brought him home he slept with us a few nights, .... I should say he slept, we didn't! We were too scared to roll over on him! He does sleep with me occasionally when I take a nap, but during the night he is in his crate. He loves his bed, doesn't ever have a problem with being in it, he even tucks himself in when he is tired! Most of the time we don't have to put him in it before we go to bed, he is already in there sleeping! We just close the door and then we let him out in the morning. 

I will be tempted to snuggle him to sleep tonight since he is getting neutered, but I will have to refrain because I NEED to sleep tonight, I am exhausted from not sleeping last night.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Both of mine come onto our bed when I go to sleep, Bruce settles in front of my belly and Lola somewhere around my legs. But they only stay put when it's just me in the bed. When hubby is in there too, one or both usually leave at some point in the night and go sleep in one of their own beds.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

our chis sleep in their own bed at night and get to sleep on the bed with us around 8 am and they love to be under the cover..


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

bam sleeps right in my armpit in my bed every night curled up sometimes, sometimes his head propped up on top of my armpit if that makes sense with his body right up against me. sometimes he lays on his side so we're spooning haha i know it's sickening how attached we are but i can't sleep without bam by my side now. he used to sleep in his crate when he was a pup but that didnt even last a month, i let him on my bed, not because he was crying but we love cuddling. he's fine when i bring him to my boyfriends, he sleeps in the middle and his mini schnauzer sleeps by our feet. sometimes the dogs take up all the space and we find ourselves with just a tiny corner of the bed. ahhh dogs.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus sleeps in bed with me and hubby. She either sleeps tight between us or curled up almost on top of one of us.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine sleep on top of our bed, on a baby blanket and one of my dressing gowns. Rosie always lies on the top, Jago usually burrows under something 

Barbara x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and Lina sleep in their own beds in their bedroom at night. They get to sleep with my husband and me when we're taking a nap on the sofa or when we bring them with us on vacation. We don't sleep well when the chis are in bed with us (LOL).


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

carrera and chicco sleep with us, chiccos latest thing is to go all the way down by our knees. usually i move him up by my stomach where theres less chance of getting kicked. carrera starts out on top of the covers by our feet, then moves under the covers, then when she gets hot 20 minutes later she lays in between our pillows. and usually by the morning they are both in between our pillows. 
they have both slept with us since day 1


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My Roxy used to sleep with me every night but Zoey sleeps in her crate at night. Her crate is inside her xpen with her food and water. She likes to eat in the middle of the night.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

In the bed with us...until last night. One night in the kitchen and from this moment on they will remain there. I miss them but I think I need to let them know they are dogs


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

Only one of my babies gets to sleep in beside us, and she always snuggles in at my neck - the others are in a big bed in the kitchen - all cuddled in together. If I let them all in beside us, we'd have no room left lol


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

dodge cuddles up under the blankets with us he starts off in hes own bed then in middle of night he gives a short bark and i hoist him in lol .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

*Julie* said:


> In the bed with us...until last night. One night in the kitchen and from this moment on they will remain there. I miss them but I think I need to let them know they are dogs


I think that is VERY wise. I know behaviorists will recommend the dogs OFF the bed if there is even a hint of aggression or dominant behavior.

Brody sleeps in his crate in the kitchen. It's the largest one I could find, could fit a Doberman. ha. I wanted an ex pen for him but couldn't find one with a door that he could jump in and out by himself. His bed is in there and his snuggle sack. It used to have a pee pad, but he holds it now, so it has a washable pee pad (triple layer) on the floor. Just for padding, so it's not the hard plastic floor. He puts himself to bed FREQUENTLY. If he's tired during the day, he goes right to bed and burrows under the sleep sack. At about 9pm each night, he gets up from whatever he's doing and goes to bed. 

There wouldn't be room for him on our bed. We barely have room for the cats. LOL. That is their time since he terrorizes them most of the day. It's nice that they can have that space and time away from him. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco sleeps in my be under the covers, Hw has selt there since I got him. Hu burrown way under the covers. I worried about him and breathing in the begining but he takes care of himself it has not been a problem, but Paco is 6lbs so he is not that small, if he was really small I would worry more.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper sleeps curled up behind my back, 
or stretched out behind my knees. 
By morning he is snuggled up 
against my chest and nuzzled into 
my neck, which is where he
slept the 1st night I brought him home.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Both of our dogs sleep in the bed with us. Chi sleeps curled up behind my knees or against my legs under the covers. She will not sleep on top of the covers. We need to teach them to sleep by themselves though in the X-pen because we are trying to have a baby.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

The first night we brought Bambi home (she weighed 15 oz.) my hubby insisted she sleep with us. I thought for sure, I would roll over and kill her. It was surprising how easily we got used to it. She would snuggle right up to my heartbeat and once in a while, go to my belly. I would wake up at any given time and feel for her. If I couldn't feel her I'd say to hubby "do you have her"? He always did if I didn't. Coco sleeps up on my pillow. She doesn't move and never gets in the way. Cooper, it's 1/2 and 1/2. He's a great snuggler, but not totally potty trained, so I switch it up. Some nights, I'll let him hang with us for a while, but I'm a firm believer in them knowing they have their own bed and going in it without a problem. Every one of mine loves being under the covers.


----------



## mggy91au (Jan 2, 2009)

Sophie sleeps with us, has done from the beginning. Huey sleeps in a crate beside our bed.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Chloe sleeps in bed next to me..usually up by my head on the pillow or next to my legs... I don't think it is that big of a deal unless (like BrodysMom said) your dog shows signs of aggression

No problems with Chloe so she stays in bed with me!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dazy and Lulubelle sleep in the master bathroom in their own little tent beds with potty pads near by. They are happy there because they can see our bed and know we are close by. Every night between 9:30 and 10pm they walk right into the bathroom and go to sleep. They have always been very good sleepers...thank goodness


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Harley and Simon both sleep in bed with me and hubby. Harley likes to be in the small of my back or at my belly and Simon is usually down around my feet. They love to be "under cover". They are really funny in the morning as they are such slugs when it is time to wake up. They poke their head out of the covers, blink a couple of times, stretch and go right back to sleeping (such a guy thing...I think if they could scratch their own butts and put their paw on their "package" they would...LOL)


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Chanel sleeps in bed with me. Usually under the covers.


----------



## omgashley (Mar 29, 2009)

Sophie either sleeps in bed with me, or makes her own bed at the end of mine with a pile of blankets I have on the floor


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

it must be a chi thing, when sophie sleeps with me she sleeps on my belly too under the covers. but sometimes (depending on the bed and where i'm at) i roll, so sophie sleeps beside me. if i move she gets up waits for me to settle and lays back down lol I've never rolled on her and she's obviously not dead lol put yeah people tell that to me too but she is happier when she sleeps with me. sometimes i let her, and other times she sleeps in her bed in her crate.


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

Mu-Shu sleeps in his playpen.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheech sleeps with me. Of course under the blanket, and so close I cant move all night!! LOL


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

Lola sleeps on MY pillow.. all sprawled out.. Hmmm


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I miss my babies in the bed...but think i'll save it for special treats. I always used to wake up to Jack on my pillow and Ollie round my belly  miss them


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Well I have decided that through the week, my bed is MINE and on a Fri/Sat night he can come to be with me. 
Oh and this morn he wakened up at 5.30 and was making kinda crying noises in the kitchen so I took him to bed for an hour before I got up and he slept like a baby (and me)!


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

My chihuahua's sleep in the kennels, they like it in there, and I would be afraid to roll on them.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Chopper used to insist on sleeping on the floor with the boxers under the covers they sleep on top of. I think he thinks he is a boxer too. Ryleigh slept in a crate until she was capable of holding her potties all night and then one day hubby let her on the bed, even after he told me no about Chopper - Dogs sleep in their own beds on the floor he said. Do you think Ryleigh is his fave LOL. Now Chopper sleeps with us sometimes, I let him decide. Neither of mine show any signs of aggression and yes if they did they would be back in their own beds on the floor. Both of them usually start off right against my stomach as I am a side sleeper, they love being under the covers. Ryleigh at some point goes way down by our feet to sleep. Once in a great while Chopper comes out to sleep on top of the covers but that is rare.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

They sleep in their wire kennels in our spare bedroom. We used to let Trixie sleep with us but she kept licking the sheets and we'd wake up to these HUGE wet spots from her licking all night. Gross. Once we got Sasha, there wasn't enough room so we kenneled them. And now Rufus sheds an incredible amount... so no WAY is he sleeping with us.

Occasionally on the weekends we let them curl up with us in the mornings but sleeping all night... never.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Both of ours sleep with us. We wouldn't have it any other way.
Ben sleeps under the covers by our knees and works his way up through the night. Frankie sleeps right between our pillows and never moves all night. When the alarm goes off at 7:00 they just lay there, they never want to get up!!!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

My two go in their crates at night then when I let them out for a wee at about 6 they come back to bed with me. Adam tends to float about, sometimes under the covers at the bottom of the bed sometimes on a bed on the floor. Hannah likes to cuddle up againest you and be hugged like she's a cuddly toy!!
Then when you wake up Hannah is all wiggles, tail wags and kisses and Adam rolls over and demands to be left alone for another half hour at least!LOL


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Our chi sleeps in her plastic kennel carrier, our husky sleeps on a dog bed.


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

My 2 both sleep in their crates x


----------



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

She sleeps in her crate in the kitchen.


----------



## laurenislameee (Apr 2, 2009)

My chi does sleep under the covers right up next to my chest or by my legs. I don't worry about rolling over on her because when I move I'm aware of where she is and move her around with me. Sometimes she'll go all the way to the bottom of the bed under the covers. I thought she couldn't breathe under there at first. But I know if she couldn't she wouldn't go under there! haha. But anyways, I think it's fine to sleep with her right next to you. There's nothing wrong and you won't roll over on her as long as you're aware of where she is. Most of the time if you roll over on them they'll move anyways and get out from under you. So no worries! :]


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

It really depends on the night... lately they've been sleeping with us, though, but they used to normally sleep in their crates on the other side of our bedroom.

Rylie likes to sleep in my legs if I'm laying on my back... if I'm laying on my side she'll snuggle against my stomach.

Chloe always sleeps against her daddy.

Tucker normally sleeps in our bed as well, but he's not allowed under the blankets. He sleeps in between our pillows.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Both of mine sleep in our bed with me and my husband, but I do wish they would sleep elsewhere because Max sleeps all spread out between us and Pedro goes back and forth between me and my husband, and that wakes us; plus when Pedro decides to sleep by me on the edge, I have about 3 or 4 inches to try to sleep in! We have a queen size bed, but it's too small with the chis!


----------

